# Stuff and Things > Sports >  England win second test against the New Zealanders.

## Moonie

.
Both tests were exciting to watch, and some of the batting scores impressive.

Second test, second innings at Trent Bridge had Jonny Bairstow take 136 from 92 balls (including 15 fours and 7 sixes).

England are two up in the tests (out of two so far):



https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-b2100463.html
.

----------

Rutabaga (06-14-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

i was tested, once.

----------


## Moonie

.
Cricket is well know for two things:

Confusing Americans and confusing women.

On that basis even Hillary Clinton could never make it into to the Long Room at Lords.
.

----------


## Mr. Claws

Well, in all fairness the New Zealots, er... Zealand, players likely have the handicap of playing with corks in their asses to prevent the release of greenhouse gases...

----------


## Neo

Brilliant fielding, the batting formation was solid all the way thru. Well done England!

----------

